# opinions on a new 8wt



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ive had a bvk, love the rod, it broke because it met mr tailgate and mr kayak at the wrong place and time.....I thought about just replacing it with a different rod due to also hearing horror stories. However, upon thinking it through, its a rod I personally like allot and never felt inferior to me. Ive battled snook jumped tarpon on it, put it through its paces and it was good for me, so I decided, screw hearsay, im going with it. I love my nautilus reel, people said they suck too, but I aint buying it....


----------



## wesley76 (Jan 23, 2008)

The bvk is a nice casting rod. I have broke one also, but it only takes a few days and tfo will send a new one. Buy the best rod that you can afford. If you dont you will be upgrading right after the first one.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Of all of the TFO rods I too like the BVK best! After that I like the Axiom. The Axiom is a tough rod but might be too "stiff" for you if you like the BVK's softer yet still med fast action. The Sage VPX and Xi3 are also great rods although a bit more expensive. I don't care for the Sage one. It's a bit overhyped IMHO. Now I REALLY like the Scott S4S. If you can find one used, the Scott S2 is DA BOMB! But alas...I would much prefer to build myown! Have you ever considered that?


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

I use Loomis NRX's exculsively which makes me stupid for spending that much money on fly rods. However, I have cast both of the rods that you are looking at and have to say that the BVK is a much stiffer rod, similar to the NRX. Much like a broomstick with a tip. The Flight is a much slower rod, you have to make sure you give the rod enough time to load. If you are fishing the bushes or sight casting at 40 ft or less most of the time go with the BVK. If you want to make long casts, the Flight is a good rod. Actually, if your cast is good, just go with the BVK. Use the Wullf Bermuda Shorts line and catch some fish.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I'm somewhat new to fly fishing, been using spin gear for 15+ years. I will primarily be fishing wide open flats and long casts will be a necessity. What you guys have said about the BVK is about the same I have heard everywhere, I just worry about it being a overly fragile rod. I like the idea of the sage being better built, but performance is a necessity. 

Not quite ready to buy a Sage one or NRX..... Yet


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

For the money you buy a sage or loomis you can buy 3 BVK's and if one breaks you just go to the next one. Then send the broken one back with $25 and you have a brand spanking new rod. Yea they dont have the same quality craftsmanship but the BVK and all TFO's are good rods that get the job done. The BVK is just a great casting rod and is SUPER light. Match it up with a light reel like a nautilus FWX or lamson litespeed and you are good to go.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> Of all of the TFO rods I too like the BVK best! After that I like the Axiom. The Axiom is a tough rod but might be too "stiff" for you if you like the BVK's softer yet still med fast action. The Sage VPX and Xi3 are also great rods although a bit more expensive. I don't care for the Sage one. It's a bit overhyped IMHO. Now I REALLY like the Scott S4S. If you can find one used, the Scott S2 is DA BOMB! But alas...I would much prefer to build myown! Have you ever considered that?


Oyster, 

You need to cast the Scott STS..  It makes the S4S seem like a wet noodle in comparison..  IMHO, the best rod Scott ever made.. I have the STS series in 8wt thru 11wt if you ever want to check them out...

I have a BVK in 7wt. and it is my "go to" winter redfish rod. I've never snapped the rod, but it is nice to know that TFO will send me a new one for $25.
I think it is the best rod in its price class on the market today.


----------



## yeffy (May 6, 2012)

I have both a sage and a bvk. I prefer the sage, but since I live in md I'm fishing a little different than you. I do use it for stripers and carp on the flats but it also has to work for steelhead and salmon the sage does both of these better for me. 250 seems high for a fli at this point. I got mine from ll bean clearance for 75 dollars


----------



## Flpt (Nov 11, 2007)

I recently fished the reddington predator series, was impressed.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> Oyster,
> 
> You need to cast the Scott STS..  It makes the S4S seem like a wet noodle in comparison..  IMHO, the best rod Scott ever made.. I have the STS series in 8wt thru 11wt if you ever want to check them out...


Really, wow! I'm gonna have to cast that one. I've seen the STS but never cast it. I shouldn't be looking at new rods though. I already have too many! lol I would like to get a new 5wt though. I'd have to sell a few of the ones I have first! That NRX from Loomis feels really good. I've only held it in the shop though. Something else to consider is that Flyfisherman is going to have an auction soon so you might be able to pick up a rod at a good price. Check there web site. for the auction DATES.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

If your interested in the BVK, you should also cast the TiCRx from TFO. It is their fast action rod. (most similar to the NRX or One). It is way better then the BVK for flats fishing in my opinion.


----------



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

> If your interested in the BVK, you should also cast the TiCRx from TFO.  It is their fast action rod. (most similar to the NRX or One).  It is way better then the BVK for flats fishing in my opinion.


This boils down to personal preference, I honestly prefer slower rods for my flats applications (im not bonefishing/permit fishing, just the red, trout, snook) my reasoning is stealth, sure you can get more distance out of a faster rod but I just cant seem to get a smooth, soft presentation when the line lays out like I can with my slower tfo pro2. I have preferred my pro2 vs my bvk for sight casting reds on the flats, yet prefer the much faster bvk blind casting mangroves and structure.


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

> If your interested in the BVK, you should also cast the TiCRx from TFO.  It is their fast action rod. (most similar to the NRX or One).  It is way better then the BVK for flats fishing in my opinion.


The TFO is slower than the One, which is much slower than the NRX. I have casted all three extensively. Want to beat the bushes? Fast or super fast, NRX, TFO Axiom or BVK with a line like Wulff Bermuda Shorts. Want a lighter landing? One, Ticrx, or even slower TFO professional or Sage flight. It all depends on your cast though.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Well, I casted both. The BVK is definitely a cannon and can generate high line speeds very fast when it comes to casting. However, the Flight has a much more refined and smooth cast. I was able to lay the line out perfect with the flight vs. the BVK. I felt my cast were much more controlled and I could really feel the rod work with the Flight. I would have to get used to the slower action of the flight though. Wish I could get both and try em for a couple weeks at a time !! haha


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

> Well, I casted both.  The BVK is definitely a cannon and can generate high line speeds very fast when it comes to casting.  However, the Flight has a much more refined and smooth cast.  I was able to lay the line out perfect with the flight vs. the BVK.  I felt my cast were much more controlled and I could really feel the rod work with the Flight.  I would have to get used to the slower action of the flight though.  Wish I could get both and try em for a couple weeks at a time !! haha


Damn, I am a genius! I should write rod reviews or something.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

haha. Maybe you should ! I think I am going to go with the flight since my neck of the woods is wide open flats. Now I just have to find one !! BPS has em but they are the only store that hasn't put them on clearance yet.


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

> haha.  Maybe you should ! I think I am going to go with the flight since my neck of the woods is wide open flats. Now I just have to find one !! BPS has em but they are the only store that hasn't put them on clearance yet.


Im pretty sure mangrove outfitters in naples has them on clearance and you can order from them online.


----------



## Bill_Nosan (Dec 14, 2008)

Sage "flight series' is their lower priced offering, much like their discovery series was years ago. They are slow compared to other saltwater rods in their line-up.
The BVK , IMHO, is TFO's best offering. Relatively fast action and well made. And a much better rod than the flight.
Again, My opinion.

Now, if you were comparing the BVK to the Sage Xi2, or Xi3, my answer would be different. But they come at a much higher cost.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

well, couldn't find a flight and I'd rather by local than on the internet so I actually went with the BVK. Kind of glad I did, super light and casts actually really nice. Almost effortless to make casts


----------

